# Toronto



## GoM (Aug 7, 2007)

Any interest in a meetup in August, before I head back to uni?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep!  Just finding a time convenient to everyone could be tough.


----------



## GoM (Aug 7, 2007)

Just talking with Anty...we were thinking, if any day/weekend would work it, it'd be next weekend (ie: the 17th-19th). As well, so far as plans go...how does a 'touristy' day sound of maybe starting off early-mid-afternoon in Beaches/Boardwalk area and then heading over to Leslie Spit/maybe the Islands/Cherry Beach area for the sunset?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 15, 2007)

We're now looking at Sunday August 26th in the afternoon for the meetup....


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah thanks for the really short notice on this one


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey, we moved it back from this Saturday just so you could have more notice....


----------



## Chiller (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbup: Im in...just gotta lemme know times...


----------



## GoM (Aug 19, 2007)

Sunday the 26th, 1 PM, Distillery District somewhere?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 19, 2007)

GoM said:


> Sunday the 26th, 1 PM, Distillery District somewhere?


 

Im pretty sure Im o.k for that.  Im also good for Saturday afternoon, just in case.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 19, 2007)

I can't do Saturday, but can do Sunday.


----------



## GoM (Aug 21, 2007)

So are we good for, say, Sunday at 1PM by the clock under the Gooderham & Worts bridge-type object as a start-off point?

*knows his distillery district moderately well*


----------



## Chiller (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool...will see you there.  Sunday looks like a pretty nice day too.  
  Do you know which brick we should stand on. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 23, 2007)

See you there! (And like I always say, _this_ time I'm gonna be on time!)

I've sent an email to Megapaws to let her know the time/location


----------



## Chiller (Aug 23, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> See you there! (And like I always say, _this_ time I'm gonna be on time!)
> 
> I've sent an email to Megapaws to let her know the time/location


 
We will come back to meet you at 2...k?:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 23, 2007)

layball:






(Make it 1:15 and we have a deal  :blushing: )


----------



## Chiller (Aug 23, 2007)

:stun:  That late.. We are going to miss all the good light then.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 23, 2007)

Anne-Marie and I can make it if we leave tomorrow - unfortunately, neither of us are prepared to travel Air France... :er:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 23, 2007)

Air Canada????  I'll pick you up at the airport.


----------



## GoM (Aug 23, 2007)

You could actually probably make it from France to Buskerfest without using a car

Step One - Paris-Pearson Airport
Step Two -Pearson-Island Airport
Step Three - Island Airport - Ferry to land
Step Four - Walk from Harbourfront to the St Lawrence Market (~15-20 minutes, depending on where the ferry ends up at)

edit: That is, assuming that the island airport and YYZ fly between each other


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 23, 2007)

You've no idea how tempting the idea is, but there's always a catch - Sunday afternoon, I'll be installing a wireless network for my Mum - that and the fact that I don't have a stray £1,400.00 to throw at a pair of return tickets. Depressing I know, but what can you do...


----------



## GoM (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, the wireless internet won't install itself. The money, naturally, grows on trees, but you just can't replace family labour


----------



## megapaws (Aug 25, 2007)

see you in about 13 hours GoM & Chiller... and you in about 14 Anti


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 25, 2007)

Et tu, Megapaws?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool, our decoy is coming.  Right on.   See you all in about 12 hours.   Anty, if that photoshoot at the movie set runs late, or something happens, I will call you.


----------



## GoM (Aug 25, 2007)

See (some? all? either or?) of you soon


----------



## GoM (Aug 26, 2007)

well, that was fun


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 26, 2007)

It was indeed! 

And just for the record, _I_ was on time. But _Chiller_ was _not._


----------



## GoM (Aug 26, 2007)

and for further record, megapaws and I rode in Chiller's....ahem..."hearse"


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

GoM said:


> and for further record, megapaws and I rode in Chiller's....ahem..."hearse"


 

And you survived....wwhwhwhahahahhahahha


Great to see all of you again.  Will get some schtuff up soon.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 27, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> It was indeed!
> 
> And just for the record, _I_ was on time. But _Chiller_ was _not._



anyone got photographic proof she was on time?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> anyone got photographic proof she was on time?


 
Probably not, but then again Jeanney was the closest to the meet up point.  :lmao:  I got stuck in traffic cause all the rubberneckers wanted to get a look at the pretty lights on the police car that had a van pulled over. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> anyone got photographic proof she was on time?


Funny you should mention that! I figured there'd be some doubters (but oh, LP, how could _you_ have so little faith?), so I planned to have my picture taken by the clock where we were to meet.  Except they took the clock down sometime in the last 2 weeks.  I will work on getting sworn affidavits from GoM and Megapaws, but I have the feeling they're gonna want payment of some kind.




Chiller said:


> I got stuck in traffic cause all the rubberneckers wanted to get a look at the pretty lights on the police car that had a van pulled over.







......


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Funny you should mention that! I figured there'd be some doubters (but oh, LP, how could _you_ have so little faith?), so I planned to have my picture taken by the clock where we were to meet. Except they took the clock down sometime in the last 2 weeks. I will work on getting sworn affidavits from GoM and Megapaws, but I have the feeling they're gonna want payment of some kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No wonder I could not find the dang clock.   But..there has to be sompin fishy there.   How does a clock just go missing.  Was there some previous arrangement by a certain Anty to have the clock removed, so there was no proof of any lateness.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2007)

Chiller said:


> How does a clock just go missing. Was there some previous arrangement by a certain Anty to have the clock removed, so there was no proof of any lateness.








 Moi??? Perish the thought.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

There was probably never a clock there in the first place. Is Gomer in on this as well.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2007)

Hah! Megapaws posted a shot of the clock after our April 2007 meetup. So there, nyah nyah


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Hah! Megapaws posted a shot of the clock after our April 2007 meetup. So there, nyah nyah


 

Photoshop...:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2007)

You're starting to sound like a conspiracy theorist!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

well...I did stage a landing on the moon one time in a studio.   Us canucks did land there first. 

  Im still wondering how you got the clock away.  May have to stop by the Distillery on the way home and see if that clock is there.   How much did you pay Suzanne, Gomer and Nelson to stay silent.


----------



## terri (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy crap, Carl. (This is a momentary thread hijack.) Your avatar is totally creeping me out. Have you forgotten my well-documented clown phobia, or are you deliberately trying to give me nightmares....? ale:

/thread hijack.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

terri said:


> Holy crap, Carl. (This is a momentary thread hijack.) Your avatar is totally creeping me out. Have you forgotten my well-documented clown phobia, or are you deliberately trying to give me nightmares....? ale:
> 
> /thread hijack.


 
Keep your eye on your windows...halloween is coming... you may see that outside..

whwwhahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2007)

Chiller said:


> Keep your eye on your windows...halloween is coming... you may see that outside..
> 
> whwwhahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah


Now, that's just wrong!  Thank god you've not been down to visit me yet, or I really might be scared!


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2007)

My money's on 'deliberate'


----------



## Chiller (Aug 28, 2007)

GoM said:


> My money's on 'deliberate'


 

​


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 28, 2007)

SO! Where are the pictures then? You've had two days now, one of you must have had time to do something with them...


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 28, 2007)

:blulsh2:


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine are set and ready to go. I just figured I'd wait and let some others get theirs up first


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, go ahead! There are only 4 of us who may post, so don't stand on ceremony. I hope to get a few up later tonight.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 28, 2007)

Im trying.  I got about 12 ready to post.  I just found out that a calender company wants 60 of my images by tomorrow, and will be makin some $$$$$$$$$ , so I reversed my priority. :er:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 28, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> I hope to get a few up later tonight.


 
:stun:


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2007)

Aaaaand mine are up

edit: .........:stun:


----------

